
Ask HN: How to best donate money to opensource/linux? - tiagoma
My company has a match program and I want to donate money to a good opensource cause and&#x2F;or Linux itself.<p>It seems like the linux foundation would be a good cause, but my company program does not have a profile for that 503c and I cannot find details on their website on how to donate.<p>Anyone has any tips and&#x2F;or can help me?
======
Jeaye
[https://supporters.eff.org/donate](https://supporters.eff.org/donate)

~~~
amorphid
+1 for the EFF.

------
mattl
[https://www.fsf.org/about/ways-to-donate/](https://www.fsf.org/about/ways-to-
donate/)

------
psy-q
Consider seeing if the particular pieces of software you use have their own
donation system, then donate there. A donation to a smaller project could have
a very large impact on its future.

The Linux Foundation is carried by billion-dollar companies and that's also
the interests it serves, from what Icm hearing. I wouldn't worry about its
survival.

------
RomanPushkin
The right name for "linux" is GNU/Linux. Initially Linux was just a kernel,
with lots of free software from FSF. You can donate to FSF at
[https://www.fsf.org/about/ways-to-donate/](https://www.fsf.org/about/ways-to-
donate/)

~~~
greenhouse_gas
How much do FSF employees do these days? I was under the impression that most
of the pronto FSF projects (GCC, gnome) are worked on mostly by outsiders
(redhat and others)

~~~
dublinben
One of the more important roles of the FSF is to provide the technical and
legal infrastructure for the GNU project, and all programs that live under it.

They are not focused on directly employing programmers.

~~~
MilnerRoute
They also provide the FSF "Respects Your Freedom" certification to hardware
that meets their rigid standards.

This year they added a handful of new products. I feel like they're doing some
truly good work for us all.

------
steanne
the linux foundation is not a 501(c)(3), it's a 501(c)(6). contributions to it
are not deductible, so probably not eligible for your employer's matching
program.

------
cpburns2009
If you're looking for more suggestions I'd say look into donating to your
distribution of choice whether it be Debian, Ubuntu, Fedora, etc.

